# Synthesizer - Intel 82801I ICH9 HD Audio

## Schinkencroissant

Hallo alle zusammen,

gerade eben wollte ich mich um die MIDI-Unterstützung für mein System kümmern. Da ich aber sogar auf der Intel-Seite meinen Chip nicht gefunden habe, stelle ich hier mal die Frage:

Wie kann ich herausfinden, ob mein Soundchip einen Synthesizer on Board hat oder ob ich einen virtuellen installieren muss?

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## furanku

Ich habe bei einer schnelle Suche auch nichts über Deinen Soundchip gefunden, würde Dir aber in jedem Fall einen Soft-Synthie empfehlen. Das was da früher oft auf den Soundchips verbaut war, waren oft FM Synthies, die außer Gepiepse nicht viel hinbekommen haben. Es gab auch mal Karten wie die Soundblaster AWE Serie, die einen kleinen Sampler an Bord hatten, aber auch die waren eigentlich mehr Spielzeug als ernst zu nehmendes Instrument. Außerdem: Stell Dir vor, Du komponierst und arrangierst fleißig vor Dich hin, und irgendwann kaufst Du Dir einen neuen Rechner mit anderer Soundhardware. Dann könntest Du Deine bisherigen Werke nicht, oder nur mit großem Aufwand und Einschränkungen weiterverwenden.

Heutige Hardware ist auch schnell genug um ein paar Soft-Synthies problemlos gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen, flexible sind die ohnehin und besser klingen tut es auch. Also wäre mein Rat: Entweder Softsynths oder "echte" externe Hardware-Synthies. Guck Dich mal z.B. im Gentoo Pro-Audio um. Leider muß man dazu sagen, daß eine echte Audioworkstation (Softsynths, Sequencing + HD Recorder) unter Linux aufzubauen auch heute noch einiges an Konfiguration erfordert und in den Möglichkeiten immer noch Windows hinterherhängt.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Dankeschön für den Hinweis. Mir geht es zwar nicht um besonders gute Klänge bei MIDI-Wiedergabe, dafür gibt es ja noch ein paar weitere Möglichkeiten. Aber ich denke, ich werde es dann einfach mit einem Synthesizer probieren.

Der Tipp mit dem Gentoo Pro-Audio ist echt klasse, damit werde ich bestimmt noch meine Freude haben (Jack, Ardour, ...)

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

## furanku

Wenn es Dir nicht um den Klang geht, sondern Du nur einfache General Midi Files abspilen willst ist Timidity++ vielleicht das richtige für Dich, zum allerersten Ausprobieren ist das ansonsten auch eine gute Idee. Ein ebuild dafür ist im Portage Tree.

----------

## Schinkencroissant

Danke für die Tipps,

schöne Grüße,

Schinkencroissant

----------

